# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  پیغام خطا در زمان اضافه کردن وب پارت SQL Server Reporting

## setare.sh

وقتی می خواهم  وب پارت SQL Server Reporting را به صفحه ای اضافه کنم با پیغام خطای زیر روبرو می شوم و اجازه نمی دهد که وب پارت را اضافه کنم .در هر بار که تست می کنم متن خطای آن فرق می کند آیا مربوط به سطح دسترسی می شود یا باید تنظیمات خاصی را انجام دهم؟؟

*خطا* 

An unexpected error has occurred. 
Troubleshoot issues with Microsoft SharePoint Foundation. 
Correlation ID: 1cbe1ed9-c939-4100-8edc-96847db7592a

----------

